# Marine Atlantic investigates sudden veering of ferry at Port aux Basques, N.L.



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Bit of a close call for Atlantic Vision last night...

http://www.google.com/hostednews/canadianpress/article/ALeqM5gVlkvzvB4fVe6A5ISDwg4Tg66ygg


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

One of those events that I prefer to read about rather than personally experience Ally.(EEK) 

Atlantic Vision is the former Superfast IX; 30,285 GT; built 2002.

Fred (Thumb)


----------

